# Truth About Vaping - Episode 1



## Alex (14/4/15)

*Truth About Vaping - Episode 1 "Why They Hate Us"*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (14/4/15)

Alex said:


> *Truth About Vaping - Episode 1 "Why They Hate Us"*




MSA = Legalized Bribery

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Oupa (14/4/15)

Oooooooh the truth hurts! Love it! Share share share!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (14/4/15)

and this is the biog reason why everyone is "reporting" bad things about e-cigs... the media is controlled by the government, and our government has already started seeing the impact that this is having on their wallets... 

we can only hope that in the US and other big e-cig markets the fight is won and that these extra levy's are not implemented, because mark my words, if the fight is lost over there, it will not even stand a chance over here... 

SA is already just trying to copy and paste rules and regulations from other countries here because they are to lazy to do their own work... a simple copy and paste is what is happening every day.....

So here is to holding thumbs while the bigger vaping communities basically fight our fight for us as well....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (14/4/15)

Great find @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A (14/4/15)

Tweeted already. Uploading to Facebook now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

